# greenup 4-30-11



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Fished couple hours with jigs,got nothing.Young couple joined in,fellow caught a short sauger.Someone joined them later and landed either a white or striped.Another fellow fishing downrive a little said he had a good day on hybrids yesterday but got nothing while I was there.
Jake


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

wow, that's a lot of.........debris


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks for the report jake havent had any luck myself.im going to wait till 1st of june for sauger and walleye.by then they should be in there summer bite.done real good last summer.when i find them this year ill pm. you and let you know where they are at. took me about 2 weeks to find them last year.but when i did they were alot of them.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Where is this Dam located? Would be coming from Canton...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Coming from Canton, you're better off going to New Cumberland dam(63 mi) or Pike Island which is, and I'm guessing, about another 45 minutes south, at most. Caught lots of walleye, sauger and saugeye from both mentioned.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok, educate me!!! 

I've been in the fishing business for all of my 64 years. I am fortunate to make a couple of trips to Pickwick Lake (Tennessee) each spring and a month long venture to Canada mid-May to mid-June. I probably catch more quality fish in a summer than most catch in a lifetime, but I'm totally confused when it comes to fishing the present Ohio River conditions.

I guess that fish have to eat, and I know from experience that muddy/murky water move walleye close to the shoreline, but fishing the Ohio River in recent weeks seems futille due to the extremely high water, fast current, debris, and chocolate milk water conditions, yet, people still fish it and obviously catch fish. I can see throwing a glob of worms out there and maybe getting lucky, but artificals??????

Do you just have to put blinders on yourself and get out there and throw grubs the same as if the water is in pool????? Does the high water condition move a concentration of fish closer to the shore???


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I can't see how people are fishing in these conditions, but where they are talkin, maybe there are a few accessible spots. Where I fish, the water is still too high. I know at Pike Island it has to be down to about 20' to be able to fish the pier. To fish the New Cumberland dam, the water should be no higher than 18 at most, and then if they don't have the WV side wicket open, you can fish.
After typing the above paragraph, I checked the River Forecast and see both are way down....At least until tomorrow when they start climbing again. NC:15.5', Pike 16.5'. So, if ya don't mind standing in the rain, today, possibly tomorrow would be the time!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, what we are doing is 'Forget the big river' for right now,,, and hit the FEEDER Creeks,,, above the mud!
Like all the white bass at the 225 Little Mahoning. (man!! were they darn-good-eatin'!)
The Wipers, whites, muskies, sauger& crappies at New Brighton/ Beaver.
AND like the Mahoning/ Beaver/ Shanango,,, below ALL the dams! 
The farther up the rivers and creeks you go, the cleaner the water gets and the better the fish taste.
We went below a dam yesterday and ended up with 5 smallmouth, 1 -13" white and 1 walleye,, LANDED. We lost a bunch and went through 2 dozen minnies,,, We had some tec problems,,, we snagged trees, stones, roots,,, my younger fishing friend FELL IN,,, up to his ellbows,,, cell phone, wallet, hunting boots,,, ALL SOAKED.
I spent most of my time clearing brush, making steps down the bank and building some great places to stand along the water.
We're all set now,,, close to home and TONS of fish. If the rain ever stops, we'll be back tonight! 
Ps, That walleye, that we had to try,,, it was Yummy!


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

thats the same here mouth of sandy,tygert,and kinniconick are doing good now. sandy looks good today starting to clear some.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Doing fine at the dam


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Dave,were you catching them on the 4 th or the 5 th?
Jake


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Both mornings. Heading back now......


----------

